# GF Herald article on Game Farms



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

http://tinyurl.com/y2f7ah

The GF Herald carried a G&A article with Jim Posewitz talking about game farms. It was very interesting and informative.

I have a couple of questions though. When asked about current elk producers just making a living, his answer was "Make a living doing something else." Wow, what does this guy do to make a living? Just a little arrogance there??

Another question he was asked was about shooting pheasants on a preserve. His answer? "Well that's a tough question, and I don't know how you put that into a sound bite. Basically, I wish people didn't go on bird preserves and shoot farm raised phesants. The environment, the habitat in ND, is plenty capable of producing lots of birds and this idea that the end product is a dead animal as opposed to the hunt, the value, the significance, the essence of the hnt is abandoned."

Why didn't he just say they could make a living doing domething else?

For what it's worth while doing a search on Mr Arrogance, I found this letter: http://www.tonydean.com/reports.html?sectionid=1534

After reading Tony's response, it's all about what it's called, hunt or harvest???

I know it's not that simple, I do know though it isn't forced on anyone to partake of game from a game farm, but banning them is forcing your ideas oon someone else.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I have personally met Mr. Posewitz and have a copy of a couple of his books. I think you will find that any zealous advocate for an ethical idea comes of as arrogant in some respects. In my opinion that is not an accurate appraisal. The issue is immensly complex unless you simplify to absolutes, and absolutes are seldom palatable.

My favorite concept from this individual relates to the idea that in a conflict between wild animals and domestic the wild always loses. If you carry that through it is a big big concept and should give you pause.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

He sure does know enough not to piss off the bird preserve folks when it seems that he thinks the same of them as of the big game farms.

Must be more bird preserves than game farms. . . .?

Lets just ban the lesser numbers of the two . . . .?


----------

